# Monday wrap up of the grilling weekend!!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Grilled country style ribs yesterday, nothing much to speak of or show, just butt sliced into ribs. Did pork again today, made a sauce at the stall, wrapped it 3x to hold every ounce of juice and it helped alot. I always use these disposable pans, I set it in the pan and unwrap so all the juices stay in the meat when I pull it.

This was one of the best I have done in a while!! Pulled at 200°, wrapped it in the cooler. While it rested, wrapped some Doctored up cabbage and tossed on for an hour or so while the beans and cornbread finished up! I hate I can't eat as much as I use to, but it damn sure was good!





































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Sho' does look good!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

If we ever do this PFF get together slash fish fry, we need Jaster to provide the pork and chicken alternative. So far everything he has posted has looked amazing. Or, if Outcast is listening, get Jaster to man the BBQ. Just an idea.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

yep-uh-huh.


----------

